# Please post photos of Moebius booth and Glow Gigantic Frank



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Photos from Moebius booth at Wonderfest please.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Is that a new fig in the upper top left? A Franky of some kind?

Hmmmm..


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Is that a new fig in the upper top left? A Franky of some kind?
> 
> Hmmmm..


Looks like Monsters Scenes Franky.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Frightening Lightning Big Frankie!!! YES!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
That small figure in the upper left is the MS Frankie.

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

To the left of the Monster Scenes Frankie was a Giant insect and the Invisible man, not seen in photo. Not because hes invisible mind you, but because they were croped out of the pic.....and...well...he is invisable


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Here are pics of the other kits that didn't fit in that first picture.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great stuff !! thanks Bats .
hb


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Here's a few I took:





































More shots in my Photobucket folder, with more shots to come as I get them out of the camera! 
http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/WonderFest 08/


----------

